# Google- Hopper: Mysterious illnesses that perplex medical experts - Kelowna Capital News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Hopper: Mysterious illnesses that perplex medical experts**Kelowna Capital News*Barb had been given a diagnosis of fibromyalgia, post-traumatic stress disorder, restless leg syndrome, *irritable bowel syndrome* and depression. But most of all, Barb suffered from lack of hope for recovery. As it turns out, Barb had been exhibiting *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

